# Windows XP and FreeBSD 4.4 on same hard drive



## whaynes (Oct 1, 2003)

I am currently running Windows XP Professional on a HP Pavilion with a 27.95GB hard drive which I've partitioned with FDISK. Windows is in the primary DOS partition (about 7GB) and the external DOS partition had three logical drives defined in it; they are 7.3GB, 7.3GB, and 6.3GB respectively. I want to create my FreeBSD environment in the first logical drive. I know the starting and ending sector numbers so that I won't overwrite any data already on the drive. Does this sound reasonable ? And will I be able to install FreeBSD's boot manager to give me a choice of which OS I want to come up ? I'd really like to do this right the first time and I have some data that I can't recreate and I don't have the ability to effectively back it up (no CD-RW).


----------

